# Sex tips to satisfy wife



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

I am looking for advice/tips on how to reliably satisfy my wife. We have a pretty good sex life. But my ability to bring her to orgasm is inconsistent. Sometimes yes and sometimes no. Likely has to do with me being under endowed, I think. Anyone have any tips on how a smaller man can reliably get his wife off. I try to be creative and not follow the same routine but new ideas are always good. Thanks in advance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Your endowment has very little to do with your wife's enjoyment or ability to orgasm. Considering the protruding clitoris is well above the vaginal opening, and the G spot is only about 2 inches inside the vagina, a thumb, or tongue, or toy, could do the trick quite nicely!

You must know that women, unlike men, are more emotionally tied to their sexual responses and as such an easy to achieve orgasm might be a goal that shoots you in the foot. Feeling pressured to get there will take her father away from there.

Might I suggest that you alter your focus to seeking and learning all of her responses to various touches, and enjoying what is happening in the moment rather than ticking off a to do list of how to get her there?

So are you looking to find way to help her to orgasm more readily? Is this something she would also like to happen? What is her input on this quest to make her orgasm easier to achieve?


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I am not overly endowed and yet I never left a woman unsatisfied and not wanting more. I studied sex. I read a lot about it and watched porn videos to get ideas. I learned about the female anatomy, especially the clitoris which too many men do not know much about. Most of all, I asked each woman what she liked. You cannot go wrong by asking and then doing what they asked for.

Most of the woman I have had sex with over the last 50 years got their orgasm by direct clitoral stimulation. You do not nee to have a long penis for that. For those women, girth is more important and that is what I have. Even so, there are sexual positions that put more pressure on the clitoris than others so use those positions. If you are not very large, use positions that allow you to penetrate the woman as much as you can, like doggie position. Letting the woman sit on your penis facing your has many advantages. It is called Cowgirl position because it allows her to ride you at her pace. It also allows her to put pressure on her clitoris. It also lets you play with her breast and nipples which is even more stimulation. You cannot do that in missionary position. You can even kiss her if she bends over and caress her face. She can play with your nipples if you like that.

If worst comes to worst, let her use a vibrator as she is riding you. In fact, with new girlfriends, I would often have them them lay down face up with their heads in my lap. Then I would watch them masturbate. From that I could see if they liked penetration or clitoral stimulation more. I could see if they started off slow and then went fast or alternated between the two. For me, sex is an art and you can get good at it if you make the effort.

There are also some women that take a long time to reach an orgasm. My wife and I shared a woman like that. She needed a half hour of stimulation from both of us, plus a vibrator. My wife knew of me years before we even met. Word of mouth about my sexual abilities and not so bad looks. I look at it this way, a great orgasm is a great orgasm, no matter how it is achieved. One last thing. it is not uncommon for a man to orgasm before the woman.

Do not underestimate the power of oral sex. There are many women who prefer oral sex over intercourse. My wife is one of them. Oral before intercourse and then if necessary, after your orgasm. If they are having problems reaching their orgasm, ask them what you can do to help. I have given orgasms to women who never had them with their boyfriends and husbands. I even had husbands ask me to have sex with their wives because they were afraid that if they did not have good sex, they would cheat. If you watch porn online, I made my sex partners make all of those noises and faces. I walked around the room with them wrapped around my hips having intercoure. I did it against the wall, in the shower, and even in public places. I am very kinky and always tried to find out what the woman was interested in trying and then did it.

My wife used me to lure her girlfriends into threesomes with us. All but one did. I am good at sex and my penis is only average in size. You just need to know how to pleasure a woman and you can often do that without even using your penis. My wife does not need my penis to have what she says are the best orgsams of her life. So intense that not only does her toes curl but here leg muscles cramp up to the point of pain mixed with the pleasure. None of those times did I use my penis. Study sex and learn. Then communicate. I have had a great sex life because I always told my partners what I liked and asked them what they liked. I got them to tell me their dirtiest or most embarrassing fantasies by telling them some of the more extreme things I did with other women that made their fetish seem tame by comparison. One woman wanted oral sex performed on her while she sat on her dryer during the spin cycle. That is a true story. Good luck and do not become one of those guys who uses his penis size as an excuse to go through life without having good sex. I have had erectile problems due to medication, for the last 10 years and yet I regularly had threesomes with my wife and our girlfriend a few times a week. No one ever left the bed with at least one orgasm. All without even using my penis.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

There is, quite literally, only one sure-fire "tip" to satisfying a woman:

Listen.

All one has to do is communicate. Talk to your partner and find out what she likes, what works for her, what she may want to try, etc.

As we all (hopefully...) know by now, everybody is different. All women are different. What works for one might not work for another.

Like the vast, vast, vast majority of relationship, marital and sexual issues, they require only one thing: listening skills. The ability to put it all into practice is also key (duh), but it, like virtually everything else, starts with communication.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Kilgoretrout said:


> I am looking for advice/tips on how to reliably satisfy my wife. We have a pretty good sex life. But my ability to bring her to orgasm is inconsistent. Sometimes yes and sometimes no. Likely has to do with me being under endowed, I think. Anyone have any tips on how a smaller man can reliably get his wife off. I try to be creative and not follow the same routine but new ideas are always good. Thanks in advance
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Trying to *consistently* being a woman to orgasm in a marriage is NOT a wise idea. Allowing her to sexually respond in whatever way she wants including not having an orgasm and still enjoying intimacy with her IS a very wise idea.

If anything instead of focusing your efforts on pleasing her, show or explore new ways to help her please you. She in turn will likely respond to this very well and become more orgasmic as a response to you enjoying yourself. 

Regarding endowment, you should not worry about that. If you do want to "experiment" with lovemaking while she also has a very full feeling, look into purchasing a "yoni egg" and insert that during lovemaking. The crystal egg will seat itself near the cervix and its natural shape will redirect your penis directly into her G spot each time you thrust. From your point of view, you will not really feel the egg since it is smooth, but you will notice she feels much tighter as you penetrate all the way (this is you being pushed into her g spot).










Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Anon Pink said:


> Your endowment has very little to do with your wife's enjoyment or ability to orgasm. Considering the protruding clitoris is well above the vaginal opening, and the G spot is only about 2 inches inside the vagina, a thumb, or tongue, or toy, could do the trick quite nicely!


I certainly won't disagree with you, a woman, but I'd hazard a guess and say that it probably matters more than we're led to believe by women, but also less than we men think, as well.

As a man, I can tell you that vagina size matters to a certain degree, just as penis size does. While technically any man can get sufficient friction from any vagina in order to orgasm, there is most definitely a personal preference and, I guess, a "sweet spot".

My ex wife was bordering on "too tight" (the male equivalent of "too big", I suppose) for me. My now wife is the opposite (the male equivalent of "too small"). Although I had/have no real difficulty with either, something in the middle would be more ideal for me.

Conversely, my ex wife likely would have preferred I had been smaller (or she bigger?), and my now wife would likely prefer I be bigger (or she smaller?).

One's ability to bring their partner to orgasm, or otherwise satisfy their partner sexually DOES have little to do with penis size from the physical aspect of it, however, as you mentioned in your reply, it can certainly bring a mental component in to it during PIV. Even though it "works" and can be physically pleasurable for each person, there's something to be said about having a good fit - the mental side of things. For a woman, it's about feeling "full" (a term I've heard numerous times in my life).

Another thing I hear about in the same vein is that a decent sized penis is also more visually appealing - regardless of whether it's a good "fit" in the vagina or not. Again, this is the mental side of stimulation, and certainly does not apply to all women.

The closest I can imagine this being is to breasts. Many (certainly not all) men have a thing for bigger breasts, cleavage, etc. Right or wrong, conditioned or not, it's there. And much like the size of a penis, the size of one's breasts have nearly nothing to do with sexual compatibility - it's purely mental.

That said, there are many men out there (myself included) who have a thing for small breasts, or who generally don't care one way or the other. Just as many women don't care about (relative) penis size.

So in theory, penis (or breast size) is rather irrelevant, from a physical standpoint as you say. However from a purely mental aspect (which is huge in terms of being fully sexually satisfied), it does exist. Many men will be that much more aroused should their partner have what they deem to be attractive elements, and I believe the same to be true for women. Even though a 4 or 5" penis can "do the job", it's entirely possible that the initial arousal would be lessened if one's penis is smaller (OR bigger) than one's preference. And when it comes to physical pleasure (ie PIV), then certainly ones size preference will affect their general enjoyment of it, simply because of the lack of mental stimulation in regards to the visual aspects at the start.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

alexm said:


> So in theory, penis (or breast size) is rather irrelevant, from a physical standpoint as you say. However from a purely mental aspect (which is huge in terms of being fully sexually satisfied), it does exist. Many men will be that much more aroused should their partner have what they deem to be attractive elements, and I believe the same to be true for women. Even though a 4 or 5" penis can "do the job", it's entirely possible that the initial arousal would be lessened if one's penis is smaller (OR bigger) than one's preference. And when it comes to physical pleasure (ie PIV), then certainly ones size preference will affect their general enjoyment of it, simply because of the lack of mental stimulation in regards to the visual aspects at the start.


I do know when I once gained weight ten years ago, my wife complained that I could not thrust as deep. When I lost the weight, she got excited and said she could feel me going deeper again! 

Also while in college, I knew I did not have the longest penis by any means, but many girls would excitedly comment on how "thick" I am.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

alexm said:


> There is, quite literally, only one sure-fire "tip" to satisfying a woman:
> 
> Listen.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with that!
You need to find out her 'thing', or 'things', and go for it!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

peacem said:


> Get her as *relaxed* as possible and *slow everything down*. If she is mentally relaxed and able to fantasize and take time to connect to the feelings in her body then it will come naturally. If it doesn't - it's ok as long as she had a good time.



One thing fun to try (even on yourself) is to have an orgasm while staying completely relaxed. Relaxed to the point that the usual involuntary muscle contractions of an orgasm do not even occur. The level of arousal required for this is very high, thus it will take a long time. The type of touch on your erogenous zones needed for this is the equivalent that you might use to touch your own eyeball (very light). An orgasm under these conditions feels like your whole body suddenly becomes immersed in very warm water and then you have a full body orgasm if you can remain completely relaxed while continuing gentle stimulation. This will feel completely different than a performance driven orgasm in which all you muscles are clinched and jackhammering away. When you are relaxed it is as if your body is primed to fully experience the release of sexual energy as opposed to being out of breath and tensed all over.

A good metaphor... Think about how a good back massage feels while completely relaxed. Now think about how a back message would feel if you had all your muscles tensed as tight as possible and you are out of breath. Would those two massages feel so different that it might not even be described as the same experience?

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@alexm 
beyond 5" or so, length has little to do with pleasure. *It's not length. It's width!* The girth of the penis is what creates that "being filled" sensation. You could be 7" and only 1" around and it would not feel full. 

Facts about the vagina....

Vagina size is also a misnomer considering the vagina is a tunnel of ring shaped muscles. MUSCLES, that relax and contract. Relaxed muscles allow for easy entry. Contracted muscles grip and tighten. During sexual arousal the vagina naturally relaxes and lengthens thus allowing for ease of entry. 

Women who experience painful intercourse have musculature that painfully spasms during arousal instead of relaxing. 

Virgins are no "tighter" than non virgins, they simply lack experience with relaxing the vaginal muscles. 

The vagina can hold in a tampon, even a tampon that is expanded with menstrual fluid stays inside the vagina wth absolutely no effort or awareness on the woman's part. 


View attachment 43441




So unless your penis is smaller than a tampon, you're good to go.


:x


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Regarding endowment, you should not worry about that. If you do want to "experiment" with lovemaking while she also has a very full feeling, look into purchasing a "yoni egg" and insert that during lovemaking. The crystal egg will seat itself near the cervix and its natural shape will redirect your penis directly into her G spot each time you thrust. From your point of view, you will not really feel the egg since it is smooth, but you will notice she feels much tighter as you penetrate all the way (this is you being pushed into her g spot).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The egg is a great idea! The Jade Egg is rather heavy too. Inserting one and then doing household chores is an experience! 

Trouble is...getting the damn thing out!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> The egg is a great idea! The Jade Egg is rather heavy too. Inserting one and then doing household chores is an experience!
> 
> *Trouble is...getting the damn thing out!*


According to the ethereal tantric oracle, "the damn thing just spits itself out when your yoni has had enough!" 

@Anon Pink apparently your yoni was NOT done yet! 

:grin2:

Badsanta


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

badsanta said:


> According to the ethereal tantric oracle, "the damn thing just spits itself out when your yoni has had enough!"
> 
> @Anon Pink apparently your yoni was NOT done yet!
> 
> ...




>


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

alexm said:


> There is, quite literally, only one sure-fire "tip" to satisfying a woman:
> 
> Listen.
> 
> All one has to do is communicate. Talk to your partner and find out what she likes, what works for her, what she may want to try, etc.


Suggestions on achieving this with a partner who will not discuss the matter, refuses to say what they like, are unwilling to find out what works and regards a suggestion to try stuff out as sure evidence you are a pervert?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Think of your wifes orgasm like climbing a mountain.
The key is slow and steady progress.
Figure out what sort of foreplay your wife needs. 
For example, it helps if I start out rubbing my wifes back for awhile. It does not necessarily have to be sexual. Get her in the mood, first.

As you are making love, try to visualize her climbing the mountain. If you can tell she has stalled, change it up and try to get her climbing again. Once you get close to the top and you can tell it may not happen, call in the helicopter rescue (vibrator, dildo, plug, egg, etc.) 

Get as close as you can to the top and then finish her off with some toys.

I generally try to get her there without the toys, but I always have them available for back up.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Anon Pink said:


> @alexm
> beyond 5" or so, length has little to do with pleasure. *It's not length. It's width!* The girth of the penis is what creates that "being filled" sensation. You could be 7" and only 1" around and it would not feel full.


Yes and no. (mainly yes!) I know firsthand that vaginal length can vary quite a bit from woman to woman. Where 5" is perfect for one, it's too long for another, or not long enough. My wife (who was also my first girlfriend 20+ years ago before we went our seperate ways for 15+ years) was once told by a gynecologist that she had a "long vagina". I was there with her, in the room, while he said this, lol. She was all of 16 or so. It's very difficult for me to hit her cervix now, believe it or not, and I'm not short.

I've had a discussion about this very thing with my wife. She's mentioned that my length (and I do feel I have to say I'm not a freak or anything, trust me) is a good thing, as she much prefers something that can get deep inside. She's quite literally said that if I was an inch or more shorter, it wouldn't be nearly as satisfying for her. Like most women, she's encountered more than one size/length/girth.

Here's where you're right - they all "work" and generally get the job done - to a certain degree. But much like a man who's lucky/unlucky enough to have a 9" penis that they can't get all the way in, it's not ideal. I don't have that problem, and wouldn't want it, either, though with my ex wife, I couldn't get it all the way in (again, I'm NOT super long, she was just super short). For me, it was not as satisfying as it could have been, not being able to go all the way in. I imagine a woman who does not have a man who can fill her up would feel much the same way I did about my ex wife. It works, but...

My wife has a preference for a longer penis (perhaps even longer than mine, I don't know...), but it's just that - a preference. Not a deal breaker (AFAIK).


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Sawney Beane said:


> Suggestions on achieving this with a partner who will not discuss the matter, refuses to say what they like, are unwilling to find out what works and regards a suggestion to try stuff out as sure evidence you are a pervert?


MMSL primer, 180.
My wife was the same way, honestly. 
She is not exactly a porn star now, but if I had to give out a gold medal for "vanilla" sex, she would win, hands down.

That's the thing I have learned. If you can't beat em, join em.
Is your wife only into "vanilla sex?" If yes, then make it the best friggen vanilla on planet earth. The rest will come, in time, hopefully. 

In retrospect, relative to where we started my wife IS a porn star, in her own unique way.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I don't know of a woman alive who's not physically or emotionally appreciative of some long, drawn-out, steamy sessions of excruciatingly pleasurable oral by her loving old man!

IMHO, any red-blooded man worth his salt has simply got to be rather brain-damaged not to even begin to want to comply with and complete that most intoxicating request, much less being on the initiating end of the equation!

Either that, or maybe I'm just a dirty, but mischievous, old fart! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

^ I agree. Not saying with what, though!


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Sex tips to satisfy wi'v'fe*



arbitrator said:


> *I don't know of a woman alive who's not appreciative of long, drawn-out sessions of excruciatingly pleasurable oral by her old man!
> 
> Posted via Mobile Device*


*

I've met three in the last nine months...*


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

UMP said:


> Think of your wifes orgasm like climbing a mountain.


 @UMP *you got it backwards!
* You do not go up the mountain, you go DOWN!!!!

Think of your wife's orgasm like skiing down a mountain and going off a big jump at the end. Just relax and be brave!!!!!

Of course some people are braver than other to build of speed. Novices tend to tense up and crawl down and then there is not enough speed to make it over the jump! You have to relax and build up some serious speed! 










Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Sex tips to satisfy wi'v'fe*



Sawney Beane said:


> I've met three in the last nine months...


*You have got to be kidding me!

Let's just say that not being permitted to bestow that loving gift on a woman is a sheer deal breaker for this old boy!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *I don't know of a woman alive who's not appreciative of long, drawn-out sessions of excruciatingly pleasurable oral by her old man!
> 
> Posted via Mobile Device*


*

Lol, well Arb, let me introduce myself. I'm one of those women who wouldn't appreciate a long, drawn out oral session performed on me. I much prefer hands over lips down there.*


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kilgoretrout said:


> I am looking for advice/tips on how to reliably satisfy my wife. We have a pretty good sex life. But my ability to bring her to orgasm is inconsistent. Sometimes yes and sometimes no. Likely has to do with me being under endowed, I think. Anyone have any tips on how a smaller man can reliably get his wife off. I try to be creative and not follow the same routine but new ideas are always good. Thanks in advance
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OP just have her read a Kurt Vonnegut novel

Beyond that put those pecker thoughts behind you and just have fun

55


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Sawney Beane said:


> Suggestions on achieving this with a partner who will not discuss the matter, refuses to say what they like, are unwilling to find out what works and regards a suggestion to try stuff out as sure evidence you are a pervert?


Non-verbal? Pay attention. Watch. Learn.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@alexm

Individuality aside, hitting the cervix can be very unpleasant for women, so too deep is not a fun thing. Where the cervix is located and how far down it hangs into the vagina is influenced by several factors; where she is in her cycle, how many children she's had-and how those pregnancies and births affected her body, and the muscle tone of her pelvic floor muscles which of course is affected by pregnancy and child birth.

......And then there are some women who have a pelvis that tilts upward or downward which also plays into where the cervix is located and how her pelvic floor muscles perform. 

......And then there are hip alignment variations.

All of this to say pelvic floor muscle tone has much more impact on what size is just right for any given woman, than the actual size of the penis.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry if the following has already been said

When performing oral ....gently......very gently and lightly blow on her vag while you have opened it up and you are extreamly lightly catching her clitorus with one of your fingers

Patent number 3246324esw

ADD
This is after 20/30 mins of foreplay at least women needto be relaxed

Good idea is a body cream massage for her before you start

Head to toe..both sides


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Dont know how far i can go but when your down and if you both have a very vigours shower/bath

Some women..actually most ive known have a nice surprise if you learn to play her from both sides..cough...tongue and tip of finger are great starters with plently of lubricant...move up to little plugs at later play times if she likes it.....you best not really talk about it before play time...just each session go that little bit further , she will let you know when she reaches her limit

If you take your time over a few months you will be surprised how far she will go.....a lot of guys just rush it and put women off it for life


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Anon Pink said:


> @alexm
> 
> Individuality aside, hitting the cervix can be very unpleasant for women, so too deep is not a fun thing. Where the cervix is located and how far down it hangs into the vagina is influenced by several factors; where she is in her cycle, how many children she's had-and how those pregnancies and births affected her body, and the muscle tone of her pelvic floor muscles which of course is affected by pregnancy and child birth.
> 
> ...


Of course! And please believe me, I'm not arguing or disagreeing with you - everybody is different.

Like I said, I have first-hand experience with two back-to-back long term partners. One, I was too big for, the other, I'm just enough.

And without divulging my dimensions, I am bigger and thicker than the alleged average, but certainly without being something that most women would gasp at, either. Even with my ex wife, to whom I could barely fit. My current wife has never said anything to me in regards to size, other than what I said above (insinuating that if I was x-amount shorter - not thicker, shorter - then I wouldn't hit the spots she wanted me to.

In positions that enable a more deeper penetration, she clearly reacts more positively, which indicates, to me, that if I were even longer, it would be that much more enjoyable for her.

I know that she is in the minority with this - where length really does play a part - but my point is that clearly some women do react to length. And perhaps OP's wife is one of those, and average, or below average, length is not sufficient, for HER.

I agree that the "important" parts of a womans vaginal anatomy are located on the exterior and within the first few inches - no arguments there. Technically speaking, a man of virtually any size can get the job done. Hell, the important parts of a mans penile anatomy are located on the head. The shaft plays virtually no role in terms of achieving orgasm.

But again, I liken it to my problem with my ex wife, in which I could only get 2/3rds inside of her. Although it was enough for me to achieve orgasm, it would have been preferable had I been able to get all the way in. I imagine the feeling for a woman would be similar, if her partner was not able to go as deep as she preferred.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> So unless your penis is smaller than a tampon, you're good to go.
> :x


:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> @alexm
> 
> Individuality aside, hitting the cervix can be very unpleasant for women, so too deep is not a fun thing. Where the cervix is located and how far down it hangs into the vagina is influenced by several factors; where she is in her cycle, how many children she's had-and how those pregnancies and births affected her body, and the muscle tone of her pelvic floor muscles which of course is affected by pregnancy and child birth.
> 
> ...


Anon, 
You seem to be very knowledgeable regarding "alignment variations." I have a strange situation you might be able to help with and perhaps others have the same problem.

My wife and I have 3 basic positions. Her on top (cowgirl), missionary and doggy. We try many others, but these 3 are our "go to" positions. Anyway, when I try doggy and missionary, my wife says it's uncomfortable. It seems that no matter how much foreplay or lube I use I can only get it half way or 3/4 in before she winces. However, cowgirl is an automatic 100% insert and it's by far HER favorite position. Even if I am able to stay in missionary or doggy while she has an orgasm, it's just not as pleasurable for her. She says I am "too big", but does NOT say "too" big when she is on top, just "big" and "keep going."

Am I doing something wrong? Is this typical?
I very much like to change things up and this kind of thing is cramping my style.:laugh: Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks !

Edit: My wife does use one word frequently to describe how she feels during Doggy and missionary.....She says she feels "vulnerable".

I appreciate all advice, thanks.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@UMP

I think every couple has a "go to" position. I know I do! No, you're not doing anything wrong. It sounds like her cervix is getting bumped in the other positions and that can be painful. That's when you might hear "too deep" from her. 

What does she feel about reverse cowgirl? She is on top but is facing your feet. If she is on top she can grind her clit on you and she can control how deep you go inside her. The penis is angled away from or toward her pubic bone depending on where exactly she sits on top of you. Away from her pubic bone tends to miss a direct hit to her g spot but tends to avoid the cervix. Women typically enjoy this position because of those two things; controlling the angle and depth and grinding her clit for added stimulation. If she is on top and facing your feet, the penis is angled toward her pubic bone and is hitting her Gspot, and she still controls the depth. But she doesn't have anything on which to grind her clit in this position, unless you keep your legs tightly together with your balls up and maybe grinding on your balls might be enough for her.

In doggy position the penis is angled toward her pubic bone and tends to hit the g spot and doesn't put any pressure on her rectum-which is an uncommon issue with women after child birth. This position might be most comfortable or might be most pleasurable or both. Plus, this position allows her to drag her breasts across whatever surface she's laying on, adding even more stimulation. Only she knows why this position is a go to for her...and she's not talking! 

In missionary the penis is angled toward her rectum and generally gets nowhere near her cervix, unless it's at a certain point in her cycle. In this position the more sensitive opening around the vagina seems to be most stretched or full. Also this is a very emotionally intimate position allowing for deep kissing and eye contact and she is submissive to your actions. Could be anyone of those perks to that position that make it a go to, we can only guess. 

Wrt hip alignment or pelvic displacement... Out of my league. I have a friend with a pelvic displacement who says that it causes her pain if she is in certain positions or her husband pushes too deeply-and she admits he is not well endowed. I have another friend with hip alignment problems who says essentially the same thing as the other friend. Both of those issues affect other areas of their lives so I suspect that's how they know those issues affect their sexual experience. I suspect that their sexual experience alone would not have caused them to seek medical help and find answers.

Just saw your edit. If she feels too vulnerable in doggy and missionary she needs to control the depth.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Anon, 
She likes reverse cowgirl, but it hurts me. She smashes everything up and keeps my legs together. My nuts end up hurting on the reverse cowgirl and she bends my penis toward my feet.
She feels that she is too "vulnerable" with doggy and says it hurts when I go too deep. Same with missionary.

Regular cowgirl, she sits up, grabs the headboard for balance and support and just rides into oblivion. I like that, obviously, I just wish she enjoyed ALL the positions a bit more.

I guess practice makes perfect. I'll just be patient and slowly keep trying different things.

She did have THREE C-sections. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

UMP said:


> She did have THREE C-sections. Maybe that has something to do with it.


Unless those surgeries were botched, I don't think so. 

I think vaginal births have the greatest and most lasting impact on a woman's body. Vaginal tears, perenium tears, tears that go all the way through the vaginal wall and into the rectum; they all leave scar tissue that affects sexual pleasure. Not to mention the nerve endings that are severed as a result of those tears/cuts which also affects her sexual pleasure. Meanwhile a c section only affects her uterus and the actual incision site which is no where near any sexual erogenous zones. 

My first two were vaginal, third was C section. Recovery from C section was a piece of cake compared to dealing with rips and tears! I highly recommend C section to anyone!


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

There's always side ways

I'm not that into it but one I remember was


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

How to satisfy a women consistently?

Give her a credit card to a major department store? 

Oh, in bed? Ask her and do what she asks.


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmm...I never checked
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

This is very helpful advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

@Kilgoretrout.

I am at the opposite end of the spectrum and you have had an experience with your wife that I can only dream of and have never accomplished.

PIV orgasm. Does your wife like oral and manual?

I am very skilled there and have always had success.

Women are far more into a fit guy than a hung one anyway. Unless your wife is a size queen, which a small portion of women are, you should not have anything in your way other than insecurity.

Has your wife had bigger and expressed dissatisfaction with your performance? Unlikely from a loving wife but worth exploring just to eliminate the size queen question.

How long have you two been together?

Does she have any hang ups?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

alexm said:


> Non-verbal? Pay attention. Watch. Learn.


There's a limit to what you can learn from someone who doesn't move, whose breathing never changes, doesn't make eye contact and pushes you away when you try anything beyond PIV...


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

michzz said:


> How to satisfy a women consistently?
> 
> Give her a credit card to a major department store?
> 
> Oh, in bed? Ask her and do what she asks.


Yes, doing what she wants is always a good idea. However, I am always trying to do new and different things. If it's the same thing, I at least try to do it in a different way. Since I've been married almost 25 years, I know what stale, starfish sex feels like and I DO NOT want to go back there, EVER.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> Doggy goes deep, so I can see why she may have trouble there. The more turned on she is, the deeper you can go, IME. But I don't find missionary the same, so hmm...
> 
> What about spooning? Does she like that? Maybe she doesn't like the submissive position of doggy if she says she feels vulnerable.


She says "vulnerable" because she feels like I'm going to go through to her stomach. I do take it easy till I am certain she is worked up, but sometimes it's just too much. I CANNOT go all the way during doggy or missionary. Cowgirl, I can thrust to the moon and she is into it.

She likes being submissive, it's simply a pain or perceived pain issue, IMO.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Sawney Beane said:


> There's a limit to what you can learn from someone who doesn't move, whose breathing never changes, doesn't make eye contact and pushes you away when you try anything beyond PIV...


I am sorry Sawney, 
All I can say is keep trying. Our sex life pretty much sucked for 20 years. The last 4 years have been great and keep getting better, only because I have scoured the internet for 4 years, lost 50 pounds and have read every book/article I can get my hands on and implemented or tried every advice on TAM.

Things CAN get better.,


----------



## Naku (May 26, 2013)

The best advice I ever got was to not pay attention to the woman, that she gets off on my getting off on her. That she wants F, not make love as we're told. Don't obsess over her orgasm and just let her enjoy her as she enjoys you. It's not a project. It's not a job. That's part of what affairs bring and why they can often get to things she wouldn't do in the marriage. Be the guy she would have an affair with. 

Here are two unorthodox articles to read:

This is a famous craigslist post. Believe me - this is what your wife is thinking - whether she realizes it or not:
https://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sea/561877622.html


This will be a bit more controversial, so take his general meaning and try not to be offended.
All Girls Like Rough Sex


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

UMP said:


> I am sorry Sawney,
> All I can say is keep trying. Our sex life pretty much sucked for 20 years. The last 4 years have been great and keep getting better, only because I have scoured the internet for 4 years, lost 50 pounds and have read every book/article I can get my hands on and implemented or tried every advice on TAM.
> 
> Things CAN get better.,


Not with this one (or the last two). They're being nexted and I'll keep looking for someone with a pulse and a voice. My sex life was great and Mrs Beane and I had a fantastic, varied, exciting sex life, but I'm struggling to find a woman with even the outline of what she had.


----------



## Naku (May 26, 2013)

OliviaG said:


> The language is a bit off-putting, but there's a lot of truth there.


It's a starting point. I would say from the man's perspective, this whole website is all about not understanding what a wife wants and needs, so it's worth reading.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

alexm said:


> There is, quite literally, only one sure-fire "tip" to satisfying a woman:
> 
> Listen.
> 
> ...


On the other hand, if your woman REFUSES to say what feels good, or what she likes, you can kiss that orgasm goodbye.


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> @Kilgoretrout.
> 
> I am at the opposite end of the spectrum and you have had an experience with your wife that I can only dream of and have never accomplished.
> 
> ...


I guess that is a good way of looking at it. She has not expressed dissatisfaction; things have actually been fine, small penis and all. I just want to see how to improve anyway
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

She can sit on you...while you're seated on a chair...that might help if you are looking to satisfy her outside of clitoral stimulation, alone. I like that position, personally. My fiance is pretty 'endowed,' and sometimes it can be painful, honestly.


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

*Deidre* said:


> She can sit on you...while you're seated on a chair...that might help if you are looking to satisfy her outside of clitoral stimulation, alone. I like that position, personally. My fiance is pretty 'endowed,' and sometimes it can be painful, honestly.


That is actually a great point. We used to do that; we should get back to it. For some reason - maybe angle - it is a good position for the short/skinny (or at least me with her)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Redactus (Nov 22, 2015)

In the immortal words of Sam Kinison, become an oriental lick master from the far east....just lick the alphabet when you go down - upper and lower case.....LOL.


----------



## Castle (Feb 26, 2016)

If you are using a hand down there, you still have another free hand. Either go with her boobs, another part of her private or even just caress her somehow. Another thing, it is better to kiss her while caressing her body. These moves can be at help in pleasuring her.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Kilgoretrout said:


> I guess that is a good way of looking at it. She has not expressed dissatisfaction; things have actually been fine, small penis and all. I just want to see how to improve anyway
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah. What I figured. 

Does she allow you to do oral and manual?

With some practice and knowing your wife, I'm betting you could get much closer to giving her a climax every time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

FrenchFry said:


> I love sex tips from pro-rape website s admins like Roosh V's Return of Kings. Just the best.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The most disturbing thing is that it's probably good advice


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

I know Im lucky. My second wife (not the fetishwife, Im trying to change username) is high drive even after nearly 3 years together.

At first she would have 1-3 O's per encounter and get totally exhausted. Due to our frequent sex (and also some prostate issues) I started Cialis for daily use. 5mg a day. (I have taken T shots 4 years also).

At first my somewhat emotional young wife was upset about the Cialis..thinking it should be "natural."

However, after the Cialis allowed me to have sex more frequently, last longer, etc she now has multiples almost every time unless we are really tired.

She always knew how to O from PIV, at first only on top, and later in all sorts of positions. Oral used to not work, now it works almost every time as does manual.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Naku said:


> The best advice I ever got was to not pay attention to the woman, *that she gets off on my getting off on her. *




:lol:

Well son, it's a tad simplistic and kinda dumbed down but close enough for beginners to get the gist.

Passion! Passion is expressed in many many ways and the passion a man feels toward the person he is having sex with should be expressed in as many different ways as possible. 

It's not a matter of getting off, that's far too simplistic to encompass the scope of passion.




> Be the guy she would have an affair with.




This, I agree with!

Those web sites however....will lead you farther away from your goal. They entice and promise to get you to take a few bites. But if you keep eating from that poison, you will not find what you seek.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Kilgoretrout said:


> I am looking for advice/tips on how to reliably satisfy my wife. We have a pretty good sex life. But my ability to bring her to orgasm is inconsistent. Sometimes yes and sometimes no. Likely has to do with me being under endowed, I think. Anyone have any tips on how a smaller man can reliably get his wife off. I try to be creative and not follow the same routine but new ideas are always good. Thanks in advance
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



When your wife is completely asleep, tie her hands and feet to the bed posts.....


Attach this vibrator to her and leave....

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/love-sex...er-for-Her-2016-Consumer-Electronics-Show-CES


Come back 10 minutes later.....give her oral.


Would she be pleasantly surprised or freak out?


You could always buy a hollow male strap on, say 10 inches long. Pound her hard and any position she wants. No mess, last forever and you will ring her bell.....


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

That's kind of disturbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Kilgoretrout said:


> That's kind of disturbing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed!

...now for more disturbing things from the depths of my mind. 

I was thinking a lot yesterday about dry hand jobs and got the idea to attach the head of a very soft makeup brush:










To the end of a gooseneck USB powered fan (with the blades removed of course)










..and then used that to gently "test" it out on myself. At first without touching anything it spins a bit too fast, but then one you apply some gentle pressure it moves at a wonderful slow and teasing speed.

I got an idea that I might try that on my wife, but not sure about how women like it when everything is dry and smooth across the clit. I'll dip the brush in baby powder before using it with her. Probably something most women have never experienced!

Wish me luck!

Badsanta


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

My wife let me start shaving her about 6-8 months ago. Since I bought a boat, we go to the lake quite a bit. Sooooooo...I shave her "bikini" area (and then some:grin2. One thing leads to another.
So I "have" to do oral on her to make sure she's good & slick/clean. She will "O" several times.

BTW, in 35 years....she NEVER let me shave her. She didn't even do it herself. Now, atleast once a week or so, she "needs a trim".


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why the laughter? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Why the laughter?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Because Anon Pink has a way of cutting to the chase... Just struck me funny the way she worded it.

Didn't mean to offend anyone...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Because Anon Pink has a way of *cutting to the chase...*












Biggest tip ever, always keep chasing the wife! Even after you catch her, again and again and again.










Badsanta


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> Because Anon Pink has a way of cutting to the chase... Just struck me funny the way she worded it.
> 
> Didn't mean to offend anyone...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not at all. No offense whatsoever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

peacem said:


> badsanta, you are one sick puppy.


OK, here is my new idea of the day! Guaranteed to drive wives crazy as she will get a spectacular light show and can only get to imagine what this might feel like:

Buy a cheap penis pump with a large clear cylinder. Go to the local pet store and buy some fish tank supplies for an air pump and an LED light up bubble wand. Reengineer the cylinder into a *penis pleasure aquarium*:




























The glowing bubbles will put on a show for the wife while the husband enjoys how the bubbles feel gently moving around him inside the small tank.










..just like large formal meals always have a center piece at the dining table, all satisfied wives should have a centerpiece like a "sparkling penis aquarium" in the bedroom for when it is time to start a sexy show!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------

